# Data Plan Ending Confusion



## WarningU2 (May 5, 2014)

So I thought I'd share my recent experience with the OnStar Data Plan. 

I knew my trial period after my new Cruze 2018 would be ending but I didn't pay that much attention. I just figured once it did I would cease to get a connection but that is not the case. It continued to connect and showed excellent strength after obtaining an IP address. 

As it turned out I was fooled by a pseudo connection with prevented any sort of connection with my ISP provider (Bell Canada) via it's LGE mobile plan. Because it was Wi-Fi connected LGE on my phone wouldn't work. That's perfectly normal.

I found out today when I was connected to Google maps and it kept complaining about poor connection. I pulled off the road and stopped the car and I was unable to browse the web. I turned off Wi-Fi and voila... my LGE connection was restored. The Cruze Wi-Fi was still showing excellent strength when I re enabled but because my data plan was non existent it would not allow any data to be transmitted. 

So the lesson here is be sure to "forget" your Onstar Cruze Wi-Fi connection on your smart phone, if you stop subscribing to their data plan. Otherwise it doesn't have the smarts to tell you that you don't have a data plan. It just locks you out. 

Just trying to save other people angst but perhaps others are smarter than me and I'm stating the obvious.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

My data is through ATT. It has ties to onstar so i get the $20 per month car connect plan. But that's it. ATT handles the billing and provides the service.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

After free data plan expires, One may prefer to entirely disable the pointless wifi connection to nowhere. 

For some people the mychevy app can disable the car wifi. 
I tried via the app many times and it never succeeded to disable.

The blue button people can gladly disable the wifi connection to nothing, if the app fails to do it. They will do your math homework too if you can convert it all to travel/address-related questions.

/e


----------



## WarningU2 (May 5, 2014)

Going through the myriad of settings I found the Wi-Fi Connection and disabled it completely on the car.


----------

